# Tekken 7



## Cyberghost (Jun 14, 2016)

*cdn.akamai.steamstatic.com/steam/apps/389730/header.jpg?t=1465841455​
Love, Revenge, Pride. Everyone has a reason to fight. Values are what define us and make us human, regardless of our strengths or weaknesses. There are no wrong motives, just the paths we choose to take.

Experience the epic conclusion of the Mishima clan and unravel the reasons behind each step of their ceaseless fight. Powered by Unreal Engine 4, TEKKEN 7 features stunning story-driven cinematic battles and intense duels that can be enjoyed with friends and rivals alike through innovative fight mechanics.

Source: STEAM

​


----------



## Alok (Jun 14, 2016)

Finally a PC version. Was waiting for this. I'm excited about steam version


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 14, 2016)

Awesome....after long years of wait and prayer  they are releasing for PC


----------



## Cyberghost (Jan 24, 2017)

Now Available to pre-order for ₹989


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## Milo Lewis (May 28, 2021)

I am very glad that I can enjoy the PC version of this game now. At its core, Tekken 7 is a very complex game with characters that are still very difficult for me to understand. Is there a Tekken character difficulty levels somewhere to check out?


----------



## Zangetsu (May 29, 2021)

^^Its alright to post in the dedicated thread if you stay on Topic.
This thread was created for Tekken 7. So, you can post about it here.


----------



## Gianni Garcia (May 29, 2021)

In order to understand the structure and levels of the characters of this game, it is worth paying special attention to the ratings of professional players. You can find a detailed Tekken 7 tier list here. S-tier characters are recognized as the best characters at the highest level of competition, and E-tier characters are mostly useless or too difficult to master to be worth the effort.


----------

